# Question about moving to Canada!! Plz answer me ppl



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

After u get the PR .. Is there a time frame before which u should be there in Canada?!!
I know u should do the landing soon after, but after how long roughly?!!
I might decide to stay overseas for a bit even after I get the PR .. Can I do that?!! and for how long?!! (Apart from the landing)
I hope any of you people can answer clear my confusion here!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You must "land" within 12 months of your medical exam. After your PR has been activated you then come under the 2 years out of 5 rule, so yes you may leave Canada.


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

What do you mean by 2 years out of 5 rule?!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

People with PR status must reside in Canada for 2 years out of every 5 years or they lose their PR status. It is cumulative not consecutive.


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

Those 5 years starts from the time you do the medicals or after you land?!!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

After you officially land.


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

Also plz, When should I do my medicals?!!! Should I do it myself or wait on them to tell me to do it!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will be told when to do them and they must be done by a physician designated by Canadian Immigration. You will findnthe list of names on the CIC website.


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok .. One last thing Auld .. I know I'm bothering you man!!
To claim the 4 points in each section of the language test .. what band in IELTS should I get .. I cant find that chart on the website !!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry I don't know anything about the IELTS test.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

4 points on IELTS is over 6.5 in every section. It used to be 7 but they are giving you a freebie half point there now.

You're scored by the lowest point you get, and maximum score is 9. So if you don't get any lower than 6.5 you can claim 4 points, but if you got for example, 8, 8, 8, and 6, you'd still only be able to call it a 6, and only get 2 points.


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

Thnx Jan74 .. Couple of other things plz as I'm in a bit of confusion here and was hoping if you can clarify it.
I'm about to file in my case under the federal skilled workers program and was wondering:

1- Where do I have to send my paperwork?!! To Canada directly or to the consulate in the city I live in?!!
2- I might be in overseas at the time I will be applying .. Can I still send my paperwork from overseas?!!! Will the processing time differ in this case?!!! 'cause What I understand is that processing times differ according to the place you apply from!!
3- As or the IELTS points you've just mentioned, is that for every section separately?!! ie if I get 7,7,7,7 ... then I'll be able to claim 16 points, right?!! 4 for each section?!!


Kind regards.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

1. Nearest visa processing center. This is a list for all offices outside Canada:

Visa Offices outside Canada

More importantly though, if you're not on the list of occupations, you'll need a job offer before you send your application, or your application will not be processed. So they'll just trash it if you're not in the occupation list or send a job offer with the application.


2. You can send it from any place you have legal resident status at. So for example, suppose you're from Country A, but currently legally residing in Country B. You can apply in Country B, with that address. However, suppose you're from Country A, currently in Country B as a tourist, for example - you'll still need to apply in Country A, using a family member's address there, or something similar. You have no right to apply in Country B in this scenario.

3. No, it is 4 points total for the main language maximum, and 2 points for the secondary language you're choosing.

So if you get 7,7,7,7 you are in the 7 band. 7 band = 4 points for language.


----------

